# Gary, staggard Rial Daytona Race on E39?



## dUMpEdE39 (Feb 7, 2006)

I seen some pics of staggard 19" Rial Daytona Race wheels on a E39. I check on tirerack.com and they only have 8.5". Do you have these or can get them with the step lip? If so, how much for the staggard set? This is a pic of 10" in the rear:


----------



## dUMpEdE39 (Feb 7, 2006)

Anything???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The only 19X10 we can get is 35mm offset which too high for an E39 with 10" wide, sorry.


----------



## dUMpEdE39 (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The only 19X10 we can get is 35mm offset which too high for an E39 with 10" wide, sorry.


how about 9-inch...and does that have the step lip?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Negative 8.5" only. These all have that 'step' in the lip, but the more narrow ones will not be as pronounced.

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## dUMpEdE39 (Feb 7, 2006)

And how big of a lip does this have?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

52mm

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------

